# pics from sabine atv park



## mini bogger

here are a few good pics from the river at sabine atv park this weekend
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/024-1.jpg
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/025-1.jpg
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/026.jpg


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Didn't want to start a new thread so I will just add to this one.








^^^ the baddest Rzr I've ever seen and it would go through it all, and the goofy guy talking to him is Texas Dad


























I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## filthyredneck

Josh it was nice meeting you out there as well as Col Sanders, I had a good time hanging out with yall and Txdad along with the Sac Deep ATV Team....definitely need to do it again. And heres the pic you txt'd me of me playing in that deep hole on the gade, and guys for the record I made it out 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Will definitely do Filthy. Had alotta fun riding and meeting everybody. Next time I'm bringing the brute and we can make Levi tote cooler and stay dry so we don't have drag him around ( guess I'll have not play any games with him or
His bike. Lol. ) but all and all it was a good park and some good fun, too bad you can't make it to river run this weekend.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Eastexasmudder said:


> Will definitely do Filthy. Had alotta fun riding and meeting everybody. Next time I'm bringing the brute and we can make Levi tote cooler and stay dry so we don't have drag him around ( guess I'll have not play any games with him or
> His bike. Lol. ) but all and all it was a good park and some good fun, too bad you can't make it to river run this weekend.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Hey J, yall going out to RR this weekend? I'll be out there watching the CMR Races then loading up headed to Gator Run to watch Moon Shine Bandits play. 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Crawfishie!!

filthyredneck said:


> Josh it was nice meeting you out there as well as Col Sanders, I had a good time hanging out with yall and Txdad along with the Sac Deep ATV Team....definitely need to do it again. And heres the pic you txt'd me of me playing in that deep hole on the gade, and guys for the record I made it out
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


Dayumn FRN....that's some nasty crap right there. Looks like the "Beaver Pond" area.? 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Crawfishie!! said:


> Hey J, yall going out to RR this weekend? I'll be out there watching the CMR Races then loading up headed to Gator Run to watch Moon Shine Bandits play.
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


Yeah Crafishie I'll be there Friday thru Sunday. Be in the cabins


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Crawfishie!! said:


> Dayumn FRN....that's some nasty crap right there. Looks like the "Beaver Pond" area.?
> 
> Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'



That was on a trail between the beaver pond and river. There are a couple deep holes there and they claimed 3 axles on the 900 lol

It was great meeting you guys. Next time let me know you are coming and I'll bring the Brute.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

We have a group of us that's planning a ride there at the end of august 

Mud slinging' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Shrek

Alright gents.... I'm finally here to defend myself!!! Lol even though I did have some technical difficulties with the electrical system on my Outty... It still made it thru ALL but 2 wholes filthy's gade went thru!!! And I was only pulled out of 1 of them ;-/ and backed out of the other under my own power. So I'm quite proud of my big girl! 

Anyway Col Sanders and Estxmudder it was great meeting and riding with y'all and we'll definatelly be doing it again! As for my cooler being used for the beverages it's for sure big enough (48qt) and in the next pic it's underwater in the same whole FRN was **** deep in except somehow my Outty got turned 90 degrees to the right and I ended up climbing out sideways but it was definatelly DEEP









And yes I made it out TOO 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jy10ms


----------



## Col_Sanders

I think you might have been pushed through a couple holes by a Polaris...:chewbacca::chewbacca:


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I wanna see the pics I winched you out of T.D!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Shrek

Eastexasmudder said:


> I wanna see the pics I winched you out of T.D!
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!












U can see just how big the cooler is that's submerged in that other pic. BTW Filthy worked for 11 min to make it thru this whole after I was removed from it


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?o0q2ra


----------



## filthyredneck

TexasDAD said:


> U can see just how big the cooler is that's submerged in that other pic. BTW Filthy worked for 11 min to make it thru this whole after I was removed from it


:rockn: But I made it through bwahaha


----------



## Shrek

Col_Sanders said:


> I think you might have been pushed through a couple holes by a Polaris...:chewbacca::chewbacca:


No comment! And pushing a non-running quad doesn't count


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jvhlxj


----------



## eagleeye76

Looks like a blast guys. The ribbing makes for a funny read... lol


----------



## Col_Sanders

TexasDAD said:


> No comment! And pushing a non-running quad doesn't count
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jvhlxj



You were running through a couple of them. lol

I wish I had someone to push my butt up that slick clay hill. FWD only sucks! :34:


----------



## filthyredneck

^I so wish I could've been hiding in the bushes somewhere to watch that, bet it was hilarious


----------



## Col_Sanders

The funniest part probably would have been when I figured out I didnt have park with no rear axles. lol


----------



## filthyredneck

LMAO! I would've never thought about that.


----------



## Polaris425

inline brake like on the brutes... haha.. I'd have never thought of that either.


----------



## Col_Sanders

Luckily I still had the winch hooked to the tree. They make parking brakes for RZRs but some of them dont work with power steering and I havent needed one up until now. 

Saturday was the first time I have actually broken an axle. I have had 4 Rhinos fall apart since I put a lift on but they held up good before that. I guess thats why I was used to romping on it a little more.


----------



## filthyredneck

I still can't believe those axles were literally just falling apart like that! I've never seen that before on any axle and if I hadn't seen it for myself I probably would have called you a liar lol. Theres no reason at all that the bearings should come out of the cup, heck if we wouldn't have been in 4ft deep slop then we could've found them and put the axles back together lol.


----------



## Col_Sanders

They told me they were having the same problem with their lifts and had temporarily quit selling their lift because of it. They sent me a label to return them and they are going to refund my $$. I'm still not positive what I am going to replace them with.


----------



## filthyredneck

Well thats good news anyways.


----------



## mini bogger

wow this was a thread from my first trip to Sabine last year! wish I got on here more often lol. would've liked to meet some of you. anyway, here are some pics from party at the sandbar.
































here is a video from the pond. the further to the right the deeper it got and of course nobody had a camera when I went through the deep end. the bike was stood up and it was about 2 inches from the handlebars.
http://i1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/75d83f1c.mp4


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------

